# 07 maxima w/ nav and aftermarket radio?



## dredey (May 27, 2009)

ive looked at pictures of installin an aftermarket radio on a 2007 maxima with no nav.

but is it possible to install one on a 07 max with the nav system? thanks


----------



## dee.signs (May 11, 2009)

yes, use crutchfield. They will hook you up. crutchfield.com


----------

